# first year fly fishing



## Ko_Snags (Nov 26, 2020)

already know the basics. but I've primarily been a small creek/lake guy, I just moved to Newark Ohio, any tips or place's to start at would be great or if anyone around there would help show me the ropes . lunch is on me


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I don't know Newark but just go to the Central Ohio reports. In Ohio crayfish and clouser patterns work for bass. Is buckeye lake close to Newark. There's an app called All Trails that will give you hiking trails in your area. Hiking trails are near fishing spots. I put a post on here 2 months ago showing my 5 best flies for 2020.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Clear fork of the Mohican is not that far north of you. Go to Clear Fork River Trout Unlimited website to see reports for upper and lower. 
Rickerd


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Buckeye lake right down 79 , even better if you have a boat ..... 
on my bucket list to catch a muskie on fly rod up at alum when I've sighted them in the shallows, but plug/lure spooks them every time , thinking a fly laid on the shore then drug in might be the ticket


----------



## Ko_Snags (Nov 26, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> Buckeye lake right down 79 , even better if you have a boat .....
> on my bucket list to catch a muskie on fly rod up at alum when I've sighted them in the shallows, but plug/lure spooks them every time , thinking a fly laid on the shore then drug in might be the ticket


 hey ironman, I've been fishing for Muskie out of alum creek since early last fall, haven't caught a big one yet but I've hooked a few. try heading to the damn further down by Otterbein. I've had much better luck, less people fish here as well which is always a plus. I haven't tried for them on the fly but noticed they seem to spook if you dead drift for too long. the ticket for me at least on my baitcaster was bigger jerk baits and nearly constant action. 

best of luck, 
Levi


----------



## Ko_Snags (Nov 26, 2020)

thanks for all the help guys, anybody know where to try on raccoon creek or licking river ? not asking for honey holes just general area. the spots I've when to look at while wadding are very strong current and sandy bottoms. just looking for a area that would have a better ratio of fish. ive walked where raccoon creek and the licking flow into each other about a mile down from that and around half a mile up the licking and raccoon creek.


----------



## Amish Trucker (Mar 12, 2021)

Ko_Snags said:


> already know the basics. but I've primarily been a small creek/lake guy, I just moved to Newark Ohio, any tips or place's to start at would be great or if anyone around there would help show me the ropes . lunch is on me


I would hop in the olentangy river about a mile or so north of 750 off 315 and fly fish back down to 750. Plenty of smallies hiding in deeper pools. I also kept a little 5 foot spinning rod in my belt if they weren't hitting flies. I'd wait till the river calms down from winter run off and then hit it with waders or if the temps are high, shorts and sneakers. Believe it or not, the Olentangy down thru OSU holds some BIG smallies!! 


Ko_Snags said:


> already know the basics. but I've primarily been a small creek/lake guy, I just moved to Newark Ohio, any tips or place's to start at would be great or if anyone around there would help show me the ropes . lunch is on me


----------



## Ko_Snags (Nov 26, 2020)

Amish Trucker said:


> I would hop in the olentangy river about a mile or so north of 750 off 315 and fly fish back down to 750. Plenty of smallies hiding in deeper pools. I also kept a little 5 foot spinning rod in my belt if they weren't hitting flies. I'd wait till the river calms down from winter run off and then hit it with waders or if the temps are high, shorts and sneakers. Believe it or not, the Olentangy down thru OSU holds some BIG smallies!!


 sounds like a great idea I work out of Columbus, ill give it a shot!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Ko_Snags said:


> thanks for all the help guys, anybody know where to try on raccoon creek or licking river ? not asking for honey holes just general area. the spots I've when to look at while wadding are very strong current and sandy bottoms. just looking for a area that would have a better ratio of fish. ive walked where raccoon creek and the licking flow into each other about a mile down from that and around half a mile up the licking and raccoon creek.


I'd look for any areas that transition to more rocky or gravel areas. Read through the posts on here and look up Mad River Outfitters youtube videos. There's lots posts and vids on finding fish. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

